
Hiroshima (1946) - asib
http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/1946/08/31/hiroshima?intcid=mod-most-popular
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11750331](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11750331)

